# Im looking to move to london, and want to do the apprenticeship



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone? i cant find much.


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Do they have anything like this there? I would be able to get a student visa if i could get this.
> 
> is there anything like the apprenticeships we have here, there?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mike

Things have changed in the UK now with regards to employment of people who do not come from countries which are not European Union members.

If you are a Doctor or someone which is in short supply then you have to go through a vetting procedure to get a visa.

Apprenticeships we used t to have have totally gone


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah, im kinda finding that out. Im looking into doing what i do here, there. 

there seems to be a lot of work for that. and then my little sister is coming, but shes going to be a bobby.


----------

